# DotMod Petri Tank V1 & The Petri RTA



## Pixstar

For the DotMod Petri lovers. Price unknown right now, but I guess 2 kidneys should suffice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Cruzz_33

Petri RTA 70$ 
Petri subohm tank 50$
This according to Dotmods retail site.
So very well priced in my opinion. 
Only thing I'm wondering is what's the airflow gonna be like , maybe serpent mini something along those lines or maybe even more than that. I personally hope it's like the serpent mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Not a bad price Pont at all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Less than I thought, but still more than double the price of an excellent RTA such as the Serpent Mini, Mage etc. But yes, it's gold plated and comes in very nice packaging etc. Will look great on a gold SnowWolf Mini or gold Sig 213.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pixstar said:


> Less than I thought, but still more than double the price of an excellent RTA such as the Serpent Mini, Mage etc. But yes, it's gold plated and comes in very nice packaging etc. Will look great on a gold SnowWolf Mini or gold Sig 213.



oh wow...cant wait for these bad boys...need to find some kidney buyers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape_r

Damn. Those are beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cruzz_33

So I hear full open airflow is simular to cloud cap and half open is simular to standard petri v2 airflow


----------



## Yiannaki

No single coil option on the rta. Blah. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Love my Petri V2. The Petri RTA looks like a solid winner to me as well. So I have one coming... should have it in about 10-12 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Pixstar said:


> Less than I thought, but still more than double the price of an excellent RTA such as the Serpent Mini, Mage etc. But yes, it's gold plated and comes in very nice packaging etc. Will look great on a gold SnowWolf Mini or gold Sig 213.



I might just bring my Champagne Snow Wolf Mini back out of retirement for it's trials. But I'm thinking I'll want to run it higher than 75W. So it will probably be another tank for the Sig (even though it's not the gold trim version), or the black Minikin 150W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spikester

I think i'm in love, this is going to look amazing on my Dotmod DNA200.... I need this in my life...


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spikester said:


> I think i'm in love, this is going to look amazing on my Dotmod DNA200.... I need this in my life...



@Spikester oh how I envy you for having that mod...by the time I wanted to pull the trigger all gone


----------



## Spikester

hahaha thanks @incredible_hullk. Yeah @Maxxis from Lung Candy only managed to get 5 of them into the country as they were a limited edition mod, so I'm very lucky to have 1 of them.
I have also spoken to him about the RTA and he said he will be getting them in soon after the launch in the US but no confirmed dates or price as of yet, but I'm still super excited for them to arrive.
Just a pic of my Relo DNA200 with TMv1 and Dotmod DNA200 with Petri V2.
Think that RTA is gonna look amazing on the Dotmod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spikester said:


> hahaha thanks @incredible_hullk. Yeah @Maxxis from Lung Candy only managed to get 5 of them into the country as they were a limited edition mod, so I'm very lucky to have 1 of them.
> I have also spoken to him about the RTA and he said he will be getting them in soon after the launch in the US but no confirmed dates or price as of yet, but I'm still super excited for them to arrive.
> Just a pic of my Relo DNA200 with TMv1 and Dotmod DNA200 with Petri V2.
> Think that RTA is gonna look amazing on the Dotmod
> View attachment 66734



Aaaaah...and a halo of light appears before the revered dot mod kit...shot for the heads up abt the RTA...will keep a close eye out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

incredible_hullk said:


> @Spikester oh how I envy you for having that mod...by the time I wanted to pull the trigger all gone



They have also been replaced with a new mod so getting a DNA200 DotBox is quite rare these days. Collectors item!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

daniel craig said:


>



Lucky fish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


>




@daniel craig is that your paw holding the box? If so where did you buy it from?


----------



## incredible_hullk

daniel craig said:


>


is that yours?...from where?...beauty...


----------



## incredible_hullk

my gosh...cant stop looking...think i need this for xmas stocking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> @daniel craig is that your paw holding the box? If so where did you buy it from?



Rob i think you need this tank! Will look amazing on your Abalone Dna200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

dotmod retail still lists as pre order


----------



## Maxxis

Yup. Still is on pre-order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Rob i think you need this tank! Will look amazing on your Abalone Dna200



Absolutely.... no question about that @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@VapeSnow @Rob Fisher @incredible_hulk I wish it was mine. I was just posting a picture of what beauty looks like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

daniel craig said:


> @VapeSnow @Rob Fisher @incredible_hulk I wish it was mine. I was just posting a picture of what beauty looks like



No doubt that a sexy looking Rta, if not the sexiest one to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

This is unbelievable.
The RTA isnt out yet but already a clone is available on pre order. For the 24th of Sep

https://m.fasttech.com/products/3028/10026309/5738200-petri-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Clouds4Days said:


> This is unbelievable.
> The RTA isnt out yet but already a clone is available.
> 
> https://m.fasttech.com/products/3028/10026309/5738200-petri-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer
> 
> View attachment 67219

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_r

Saving up for that beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Vape_r said:


> Saving up for that beauty


Wonder what the price will be.


----------



## incredible_hullk

us price $70 for rta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vape_r said:


> Saving up for that beauty



Yeah thats the best bet.
Wont trust a clone.
Just tested out a petri v2 rda clone and very disappointed.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vape_r

The dotmod products are one of a kind and are really worth the price

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

i wil never get a petri clone...think they have magical pixie dust wherever its made

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

Something about that gold


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

If my supplier ships tomorrow as planned, I should have one mid week (they were due to arrive in stock end of this past week). I'll call her tomorrow (Monday) to confirm if she has them in hand yet/when she will ship.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> This is unbelievable.
> The RTA isnt out yet but already a clone is available on pre order. For the 24th of Sep
> 
> https://m.fasttech.com/products/3028/10026309/5738200-petri-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer
> 
> View attachment 67219



Marked your post as informative instead of the dislike I actually feel... you were just passing on the news. 

I dislike clones, especially 1 on 1 branded clones, and the companies that makes or sells any clone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Attie

https://ecig-city.com/collections/r...postless-gold-plated-deck?variant=21888248259


----------



## Stephen

Looks like a blinged out Moonshot RTA. Would battle to justify this purchase.....


----------



## daniel craig

The only con I can find for this tank is that you have to remove the 510 pin to get to the wick or coils every time. That means to fix any issues you need to dump your tank, unscrew the tank off the mod, take the pin out then it all comes apart, then reverse the order to put it back together.


----------



## incredible_hullk

daniel craig said:


> The only con I can find for this tank is that you have to remove the 510 pin to get to the wick or coils every time. That means to fix any issues you need to dump your tank, unscrew the tank off the mod, take the pin out then it all comes apart, then reverse the order to put it back together.


oh no..that sounds like admin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

I ain't doing plating

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

heres another review 

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4yw0u3/dotmod_petri_rta_review_yep_thats_a_t/

For me the whole remove 510 pin story means I will wait for the next version...summed up pretty well in the above review as well when one of the guys said its 2016 and we have to remove centre pins to build..


----------



## Spydro

I called my supplier and the preorder Perti RTA's didn't come when they were suppose to. She said next week sometime is the new due date. Bummer. So late next week or the week after before I'll get mine. Bummer X 2. With many of my tanks giving me issues I'm not going to deal with I may be down to only the 6 Avo's by the time it comes. I can live with that though, the Avo's never fail to please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

Buying mine from @Maxxis  gonne need a slick mod for it though


----------



## Spydro

I bought a Gold & Carbon Fiber Sig213 for mine. Already received it and have been running a Petri V2 RDA and some tanks on it while waiting for the gold Petri RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

The floating build deck is a deal breaker for me. Looked great till I saw that. Now it's just meh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

brotiform said:


> Buying mine from @Maxxis  gonne need a slick mod for it though


Yep...cash earmarked...credit card details memorised...ready for trigger action


----------



## incredible_hullk

FogFace said:


> The floating build deck is a deal breaker for me. Looked great till I saw that. Now it's just meh.


Also meh for me...but....need it..pretty bling bling with flavour


----------



## Lord Vetinari

incredible_hullk said:


> Also meh for me...but....need it..pretty bling bling with flavour


LOL... I also did not say I don't want one... But I really shouldn't. Not unless I want to be forced to sleep outside for a month. I have pushed my luck far as HRH is concerned...


----------



## incredible_hullk

FogFace said:


> LOL... I also did not say I don't want one... But I really shouldn't. Not unless I want to be forced to sleep outside for a month. I have pushed my luck far as HRH is concerned...



Ja tell me abt it...Im trying to run my own business renting myself out as interim FD, consulting etc cos theres no jobs out there and kak like this dont help


----------



## Lord Vetinari

incredible_hullk said:


> Ja tell me abt it...Im trying to run my own business renting myself out as interim FD, consulting etc cos theres no jobs out there and kak like this dont help


MAN me also... career changes and all that sheesh... Africa is fun hey.


----------



## NaZa05

FogFace said:


> LOL... I also did not say I don't want one... But I really shouldn't. Not unless I want to be forced to sleep outside for a month. I have pushed my luck far as HRH is concerned...



Lol, I was wondering how I was going to buy this then my wife said she wants a chest of drawers. I bought it for her then when I took delivery I told her because she got something nice, I want this tank and it would only be fair. I got the go ahead without fuss . I do know I'm probably going to pay for it later but I will deal with that when it comes


----------



## Lord Vetinari

NaZa05 said:


> Lol, I was wondering how I was going to buy this then my wife said she wants a chest of drawers. I bought it for her then when I took delivery I told her because she got something nice, I want this tank and it would only be fair. I got the go ahead without fuss . I do know I'm probably going to pay for it later but I will deal with that when it comes


I also have the Scales of Justice in operation lol. I give her the cash value of my weekly vaping spending. In the end fair is fair and I like sleeping INSIDE. 

Unfortunately, it also means that getting authentics like the Messes Squared was really not all that easy. To get a Petri or like I want a Phenotype L is like 3 weeks vape budget, no juice, no DIY gear... MEH...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

i see dotmod has now listed the rta as sold out

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> i see dotmod has now listed the rta as sold out
> View attachment 69049



The supplier I ordered mine from is very close to DotMod, almost in the same neighborhood by southern CA standards, and is still wobbling on delivery/shipping. I ordered mine on 9/4. Shipping it was supposed to be on 9/11, then early the following week, then 9/23 and as of 9/25 I still do not have shipping notification. Calling them from the start has been futile, they will not answer their phone. So I sent them another email to confirm if they are in fact waiting for DotMod to make more of them to fill their orders. I get another song and dance reply from them and the sheit is going to hit the fan in southern CA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bummed it has it's own Drip Tip and I can't use a standard drip tip... but the quality of the build is as near perfect as one can get... as expected from Authentic Petri products. The vape is pretty damn good on the standard coil that came with it. Air flow is good and the flavour great. I find myself taking long slow draws with the tank for some reason... I wish the tank was a little bigger because you are most certainly going to have to carry a bottle of juice in your pocket! Not sorry I bought this tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummed it has it's own Drip Tip and I can't use a standard drip tip... but the quality of the build is as near perfect as one can get... as expected from Authentic Petri products. The vape is pretty damn good on the standard coil that came with it. Air flow is good and the flavour great. I find myself taking long slow draws with the tank for some reason... I wish the tank was a little bigger because you are most certainly going to have to carry a bottle of juice in your pocket! Not sorry I bought this tank!
> View attachment 70245
> 
> View attachment 70246
> View attachment 70247


agree uncle @Rob Fisher...it is a beautiful piece of work..havent tried the stock coils as they too beautiful to use. ordered myself an ecr kit so i dont have to constantly buy coils. really enjoying this.


----------



## incredible_hullk

all we need now is authentic dotmod bf then life is complete


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> all we need now is authentic dotmod bf then life is complete

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70258


eish...dnt have the guts to mod a dotmod into bf...im sure its a beaut...that setup..sexy as a brazilian model

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> eish...dnt have the guts to mod a dotmod into bf...im sure its a beaut...that setup..sexy as a brazilian model



Was modded by Catfish Atty Mods in the USA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummed it has it's own Drip Tip and I can't use a standard drip tip... but the quality of the build is as near perfect as one can get... as expected from Authentic Petri products. The vape is pretty damn good on the standard coil that came with it. Air flow is good and the flavour great. I find myself taking long slow draws with the tank for some reason... I wish the tank was a little bigger because you are most certainly going to have to carry a bottle of juice in your pocket! Not sorry I bought this tank!
> View attachment 70245
> 
> View attachment 70246
> View attachment 70247



Glad you scored what you wanted bro. The Petri RTA's are still not being shipped by DotMod, nor will they tell their vendors why they are still not making more of them. The vendor I ordered from is getting lots of cancellations and having to refund the $70. Quality products, do like my Petri V2 RDA, but their customer service is a total fail that I will not live with. Got my $70 back and don't plan to reorder another one even IF they ever do make them. The gold/carbon Sig213 I bought just for it I am good to go and just fine with one of the black Avo 24's or the black SM25 on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

incredible_hullk said:


> eish...dnt have the guts to mod a dotmod into bf



I got mine done today for my Leprechaun.


----------



## incredible_hullk

spiv said:


> I got mine done today for my Leprechaun.


where u got it done @spiv..


----------



## spiv

incredible_hullk said:


> where u got it done @spiv..



Justin from Paddy Vapes. While you there pick up a Leprechaun. I saw pics of the latest batch and they look amazing. This Petri's new home. 
Bottom fed Petri on a gorgeous solid aluminium squonker mech mod. Can't think of a better setup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

spiv said:


> Justin from Paddy Vapes. While you there pick up a Leprechaun. I saw pics of the latest batch and they look amazing. This Petri's new home.
> Bottom fed Petri on a gorgeous solid aluminium squonker mech mod. Can't think of a better setup.


@spiv..sweet..i have a gold leprechaun inbound...maybe i will bf my red petri....that looks a neat job


----------



## spiv

I'm matching blue on blue. Will post a pic when I pick them up. 
Need a name for it. I'm thinking something French.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

spiv said:


> I'm matching blue on blue. Will post a pic when I pick them up.
> Need a name for it. I'm thinking something French.



Le Bleu Beaute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

incredible_hullk said:


> Le Bleu Beaute



PePe le Bleu

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Glad you scored what you wanted bro. The Petri RTA's are still not being shipped by DotMod, nor will they tell their vendors why they are still not making more of them. The vendor I ordered from is getting lots of cancellations and having to refund the $70. Quality products, do like my Petri V2 RDA, but their customer service is a total fail that I will not live with. Got my $70 back and don't plan to reorder another one even IF they ever do make them. The gold/carbon Sig213 I bought just for it I am good to go and just fine with one of the black Avo 24's or the black SM25 on it.



That's strange because our local vendor who supplies Dotmod stuff got stock of the Petri RDA... I just procrastinated too long and they sold out in a day or two.

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/tanks/dotmod-rta/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been vaping on my Petri Tank V1 for a couple of hours now and I have to say the standard cotton coil is comes with has performed flawlessly with really good flavour (different to my Serpent 25... smooth and relaxed as opposed to the more powerful flavour of the Serpent)... really glad I bought one... is it gonna replace my Serpent Mini 25's? No it's not... but it is staying in the arsenal and most certainly will have a part of my daily vaping. It has more than exceeded my expectations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> That's strange because our local vendor who supplies Dotmod stuff got stock of the Petri RDA... I just procrastinated too long and they sold out in a day or two.
> 
> http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/tanks/dotmod-rta/



As I've seen many times since coming to the forum your local vendors get some stuff before the US vendors do.

The vendor I ordered the Petri RDA from (that is very close to DotMod in Southern CA) has been waiting for up to a couple of months for the ones they preordered, never got them any of the 4 dates that DotMod promised them by that I know about, and now still don't even have a proposed time frame when they will get them (if at all). That screams that DotMod (who has none in stock) is having problems with them or with manufacturing them so are not making any, or at least not any they will ship to this vendor anyway. Maybe the gold is peeling easily, or???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Guys...@Skola was kind enough to post this on the chat window...attn: @Rob Fisher

Another supplier: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/dotmod-rta

Look sharp, lock and load....This is not a drill

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

Getting the RTA today. looking forward to it.


----------



## PsyCLown

I'd love one, can't justify the price of a new one though

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

PsyCLown said:


> I'd love one, can't justify the price of a new one though



Same boat here bud. Its a good looking RTA but R1100 sitting in my bank account looks even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Absolutely amazing RTA. Dual Fused Clapton 0.38 ohm, flavor is outstanding. I'm really chuffed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

But heck it chows juice, I don't even bothering closing the juice bottle . Vape in the 1 hand, juice in the other like a kid in a sweet shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

so basically..this is a fancy dripper...


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Deckie ...you are so right...this thing is one thirsty beast...but the flavour...my gosh its divine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> @Deckie ...you are so right...this thing is one thirsty beast...but the flavour...my gosh its divine


Ja ..... I need to buy shares in juice vendor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jono90

really loving mine. 
put dual 7 wrap 24g/32g claptons in. flavor is really good on this,its very consistent and the best part is no leaks at all! 
wicked it thick and thin and not a single drop of liquid.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70258


uncle @Rob Fisher ...finally did a bf on petri...what a vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> uncle @Rob Fisher ...finally did a bf on petri...what a vape



Awesome @incredible_hullk! Did you mod it yourself? I must say the Petri range are all outstanding!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @incredible_hullk! Did you mod it yourself? I must say the Petri range are all outstanding!



not a chance uncle @Rob Fisher ...not a diy person...@Jusin Pattrick did an outstanding job.. i love dotmods...now that i sold everything else my final family potrait and im happy (mech battery charging hence replacable coil tank on mech)

ja they expensive but if u think abt how much u spend looking for the right setup might as well get the dots once off...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> not a chance uncle @Rob Fisher ...not a diy person...@Jusin Pattrick did an outstanding job.. i love dotmods...now that i sold everything else my final family potrait and im happy (mech battery charging hence replacable coil tank on mech)
> 
> ja they expensive but if u think abt how much u spend looking for the right setup might as well get the dots once off...
> View attachment 70823



Shame how dare you leave the reo out the family portrait.
Sis on you its like leaving your adopted son out the pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Shame how dare you leave the reo out the family portrait.
> Sis on you its like leaving your adopted son out the pic



reo having a bath tonight..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> reo having a bath tonight..



Ooohh nice... A bubble bath

Reactions: Like 1


----------

